# Seagull Wuyi Reissue 2012



## miroman (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi all,

I'd like to present you the original Chinese reissue of the first mass-produced Chinese wristwatch WuYi. It means '51' and was dedicated to the International Labor Day (1st of May).

There also is a version for the American market - limited to 800 pcs. It's influenced by the very popular Seagull m177s. And it was more than twice cheaper, so it was the first I got. But frankly I liked more the Chinese reissue, based on the original design of the 1955's. At last, after a year from buying the American, I got the Chinese WuYi too:

It came in a very nice wooden case, colored in Bordeaux.










Every detail is very carefully thought through - the dial:










branded crown and clasp:










fine and precise engraved solid back:










And here are some pics together for comparation:



















Very sleek and stylish watch. I am very happy that I can add it to my collection near to his American brother.

I hope to you like it too.

Regards, Miro.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Excellent, classic looks. Thanks for showing.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

tidy


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks for showing us another Seagull! It really is very M177, my first thought when I opened the thread was that it was one of those with a logo at 6. I have to say I like the Chinese version better than the American one, probably because of the proportions, that kind of dial fits into a smaller case better.

Congrats on another beauty to your collection! :yes:


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

A nice looking pair! :buba:


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Classy. I think it's all about the proportions. The one with less case/bezel just works, plus more elegant lugs. Both nice... But one nicer!

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Draygo said:


> Classy. I think it's all about the proportions. The one with less case/bezel just works, plus more elegant lugs. Both nice... But one nicer!
> 
> Thanks for the pics.


That... and a very small but very significant (to me) detail... the second sweep hand on the Chinese version is just beautiful, with that tail/counterweight.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Draygo said:
> 
> 
> > Classy. I think it's all about the proportions. The one with less case/bezel just works, plus more elegant lugs. Both nice... But one nicer!
> ...


Yup! And the right length too!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I really like that reissue, it looks like a quality watch from the 1960' s. Good purchase, and enjoy it to bits.:wink1:


----------

